# Toll charges on the A10/A9



## jmaker (Jan 13, 2013)

Hi all, 

OK, this is my 1st tread.... hope someone out there can help as normally what I come across on here is always very helpful. 

Does anyone know how much I would expect to pay on motorway charges if I traveled from Benavente on the A10 to Oieras on the A9? 

Also, is the any public transport (apart from taxis) that can take me there on a daily basis...buses, trains, etc. 

Thank you in advance to you all, 
Jmaker


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Calculator here Calculadora - Brisa Website

Class1 4.20€ single journey Benavente PV SN to Odivelas might be different if you know actual exit.
If a regular journey then far easy to fit a ViaVerde device, hopefully a local along shortly that can help with public transport options


----------



## jmaker (Jan 13, 2013)

Hi Canoeman

Thank you for the link, will most defo check it out. I need to get to Tagus Park in Oeiras, not sure which exit that would be...might have to google map that, 

Class1 4.20€ single journey Benavente PV SN to Odivelas might be different if hink its off the A9 tho. 

You talk about a ViaVerde device, what does this do and where can I get 1 from? 

Thank you for your help so far, I knew I came to the right place!! :clap2:

Jmaker


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

ViaVerde is a device that fits to your car windscreen, it's registered to that car, that automatically pays any tolls electronic or traditional and the bridges (useful for Lisbon) via D/D link to your Portuguese bank accountant. One advantage is you use designated V lane for entry & exit so no need to stop for ticket or pay toll.
All post offices can do it, 27.50€ paper invoice, 25,50€ electronic invoice, one off payment.
You need car document, ID/Passport, NIF + photocopies, bank details, proof of address


----------



## jmaker (Jan 13, 2013)

The ViaVerda sounds hassle free which is good, however its looking around 175/190 euros per month just on motorways charges. Looking at google maps, it might be worth using the A roads as there isnt any charge for them. 

Im looking to start work there and dont really want to spend that much on just transportation. 

Maybe if there was a shuttle service or train service from benavente or surrounding town to Oeiras it might of been cheaper. 

Thank you for all your help regarding my inquiry. 

Jmaker


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Viaverde is still a good investment as it reduces time and ease of using tolled roads especially "electronic" tolled roads, as Lisbon has a lot of tolled areas it makes sense.

Afraid you need local knowledge for city transport most of us it's when we visit Lisbon rather than living there.
I use this site when I'm planning to stay a few days sightseeing, should give you or take you to information your looking for.
LISBON TRANSPORTATION and airport transfer information


----------

